# English stirrup leathers - size??



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Someone makes them with webbing sandwiched between two pieces of leather. They are a little thicker. Keep in mind, if a stirrup leather breaks most riders take a hard tumble.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I would think 48 would be fine for someone your height.

I'm 7 inches taller and I have 60" leathers on my AP saddle. They are quite frankly too long as they are one hole away from their shortest setting when I run the up for cross country riding.

I probably should have 54s.


----------



## aeosborne2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm 5'3" and have 48" leathers and they work fine for me. With the way I have them set, there's still several holes I could lengthen if needed.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

48" leathers are considered children's leathers. I have 54" leathers, and I'm 5'1". I'd rather have too much length than not enough. :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> 48" leathers are considered children's leathers. I have 54" leathers, and I'm 5'1". I'd rather have too much length than not enough. :wink:


How many holes do you still have open if you want to go shorter, and how short do you ride with your stirrups? On my current pair (which I need to measure to see what length they actually are), I had to punch 2 extra holes on either side and use the shortest one for jumping and sometimes even THAT seems too long!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I still have 2 holes open, and I definitely don't ride with a straight leg. I need some bend, so I can get up out of the saddle when necessary. I've never had to punch more holes in my leathers. If I did, I'd definitely go with shorter leathers.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah when I got my last saddle it was an AP and my current leathers worked fine...now that I'm jumping higher and more correctly I have gotten a CC saddle and have had to punch holes in the current leathers to get them short enough...which is why I am looking for new leathers now! ;-)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I say if 48" leathers work for you, then get 'em. Nobody will know they're 'children' leathers. :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

lol well, wouldn't be the first time they thought I was a kid at a show anyway! I went to a show once and they thought I was a 15 year old, I guess they couldn't see my face very well under my helmet and the fact that I'm 5'2" 120 lbs doesn't help LOL


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I have 48" leathers. I'm only 4'11 though. They actually go short enough for my 6 year old, and then lengthen enough for me. hehe. It was the lazy way out for both of us to ride without swtiching out leathers. hehe


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Someone makes them with webbing sandwiched between two pieces of leather. They are a little thicker. Keep in mind, if a stirrup leather breaks most riders take a hard tumble.


 
The only problem with these is when the leather stretches. Which it always does, eventually. You can't often repair them without getting wrinkles.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with "Horsefare" leather products? I ordered some Toulouse leathers on clearance at Classic Saddlery, they told me they'd match my dark Havana saddle, and they definitely do not, they're about 3 shades too light! They claim they'll darken with oiling but I've tried to darken leathers by oiling/conditioning before and in my experience they won't darken THIS much. 

They refuse to refund me now since they said those were on clearance, so I have a store credit. I explained my dilemma and asked if they had ANY leathers that would honestly match a dark Havana saddle, and they said "Horsefare", here:

Home 

I've never heard of this brand before, so wanted to throw it out there to see if anyone else had??


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

You know what, never mind...they're being pretty rude and I'd rather not do business with them any longer :-( I'm just going to get my money back and shop elsewhere...


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I think 48" would definitely be perfect for you.

I'm 5', and it's just right for me. Two inches won't change much.

I have a pair of 54", and not only am I up at the top holes, but I can't stand all the extra leather hanging. 48" is proportionate to my leg length and my saddle. 

Hunters like it neat and clean, and leathers that are obviously too long don't help clean up your look.

I would suggest anything from Ovation, Bates, Toulouse, Collegiate, or HDR, for something around that price range.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Also, Toulouse really will darken that much. 
Have you ever owned any MT leather before? They soak up oil like no one elses business.
Mine are Toulouse, and I bought mine in Cognac, and they've gone from that to a dark brown, and I haven't even been trying to darken them. So, if I really worked the oil in, they'd definitely shape up to a havana if I wanted them to.

And Dover is having a big sale right now, and have some nice prices on leathers, if you still decide to not keep your MT's.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I do own Toulouse leathers, and the ones they sent me were pre oiled as well, and still several shades too light. I already sent them back :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

